
Rfc8200: Internet Protocol, Version 6 (IPv6) Specification - based2
http://www.rfcreader.com/#rfc8200
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/networking/comments/6nbb2u/the_old_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/networking/comments/6nbb2u/the_old_ipv6_is_new_again_rfc_8200/)

------
based2
[http://www.rfc-editor.org/rfc/rfc8126.txt](http://www.rfc-
editor.org/rfc/rfc8126.txt)

